# Edp other help



## Pelevej (Jul 13, 2021)

Hello, I have a problem with my laptop. The issue is when I open a game after about 4 minutes after opening the game, the game performance drops to a very low frame rate then it normalizes, and so on and so forth. I noticed in the ThrottleStop program in the limits tab that when the frame rate drops in the program the yellow color turns red in edp other. So how to fix it? I searched all over the internet and found nothing. Sorry for my English, but I think this is the only place I can get help. Spec: CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7200U CPU @ 2.5GHz RAM: 8 GB GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 940MX and Intel HD Graphics 620. I know it's not a gaming computer, but I think it's enough for me.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 13, 2021)

To try and fix EDP OTHER throttling, set Power Limit 4 in the TPL window to 0. You can also try setting this to 1023. 

In the FIVR window, set the core and cache IccMax values to their maximum 255.75. Your screenshot shows IccMax is set to 33 which is too low. 

After making these changes, turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop and upload a log to your next post.

For maximum performance, set Speed Shift EPP no higher than 80. Setting EPP to 128 can limit maximum performance. Click on this number on the main screen to edit it.


----------



## Pelevej (Jul 13, 2021)

I did as you asked the problem was not fixed. Log file below.


----------



## Pelevej (Jul 14, 2021)

Any suggestions to fix this problem? It's very important to me.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2021)

What did you set Power Limit 4 to? Did you try setting all of the IccMax values to the maximum, 255.75? If you have done that then I do not know any way to solve the EDP throttling problem that you are having. Usually adjusting these items fixes EDP problems but some laptops use values internally that you cannot override. 

Try setting Speed Shift EPP to 0 on the main screen for maximum CPU performance. Run another log file so I can see how that looks.


----------



## Pelevej (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks for reply, I set the power limit 4 to 0 as you asked. I tried setting all IccMax values to maximum, 255.75 and it crashed my pc. As you asked to try to set Speed Shift EPP to 0, I also did it but I don't know if it helped because after a tens of seconds I got a crash. File log below but I don't know if it will help because of the crash.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2021)

Your undervolt is not stable. Set the Intel GPU, iGPU Unslice and System Agent all to +0.0000. There is no need to undervolt any of those.

You have a low power U series CPU. The voltage is already reduced. Set the core and cache to an offset of -50 mV. If that is OK without any crashes then you can try -75 mV. Most similar CPUs cannot go higher than that.

After you get the voltage fixed up, then you can try setting the IccMax values back to 255.75. 

Your log file shows good performance and no EDP throttling. It looks like you just need to adjust the voltage to get it 100% stable.


----------



## Pelevej (Jul 15, 2021)

I did everything as you wrote. nothing helped, edp other throttling persists. Well, it seems to me that nothing will help me anymore. Log file below.


----------

